# Dodge Goes Legendary



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You always knew it was just a matter of time, didn't you Richo. Congrats and thanks for some very thoughtful contributions and the odd bit of silliness


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Good on you Richo    
Gunston


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

OK Richo,

You've had your birthday, you've raised your AKFF status, now it's time to STOP THIS BLOODY WIND!!!

Yes Richo! While you've been sipping chardonnay and celebrating your lifetime achievements this month, we've been going bonkers waiting for the right conditions out on the water.

Mate, enough is enough! You can have one more celebratory drink and that's it... Get back to work. You've got until October 30 to put an end to this horrible wind.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYk1ctcAABlfgAASQKUAECCAFAA//9/gMAC1ggiNqeo00PUANAyEU9T01PTUNDQAyZAGgpNtGkGk9CMgHqCAMqIBwEQSfWPJ0nKJamEWsmkoQYaqjsyoVqZPeLBgQWVW80r8R9Ryk0FShCweLCKSwE2hnMu60c5/pz4bQZA8jMdnYfT2W6mb6yCMgMGKY1D3fFgY0hEJmZWMM+HRS/cDcY173zwLeSzSNaUZ/USRyVdlWQblEhfa2ofl4moMp/xdyRThQkIk1ctc


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Well done Richo, you have helped make my time on this forum a great experience and its only just starting.

Thanks for your experience and help.

Ian


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Top effort Dodge. You're truly a legend. You have helped many a beginning yak fisho, so ya must be alright.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

congratulations richo , yep , i reckon you truly are a legend, i really appreciate your help , the greatest compliment i could give you , is that you are the bloke that i would love to have a paddle and a fish with, maybe one day.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Ditto to all the above Richo. You are a true gentleman. All your posts are generous and insightful. It is blokes like you who have made this site the great place it is.

well done mate.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Well done mate, some serious dedication right here!

Three cheers, HIP... HIP...


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Dodge it is always a pleasure mate. All the best and congrats.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Geez Richo, you just keep pumping them out mate!
Pearls of wisdom that is of course!

AKFF is nothing without its members, and guys like Richo make it great.
Keep them coming.

Jake


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for stopping the wind today RICHO!!!!!    

See "Off Topic" for details - You're a legend mate! Keep it coming 

A few more hours of calm conditions and we'll get the yaks out again.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Well done Richo. May there be many more posts by you here.

Chris


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

goodonyamate


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Gentleman, hmm, not sure about that, but ya are a good bloke all the same.  
Few people are quicker to lend a hand around this forum, hope we have many more oportunities to get out and have a paddle, and of course a port and a beer at the end of the day.


----------

